# Chyrsler Hemi Engine Plans



## DLM (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Hemi plans on the forms 

Thanks Don


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 14, 2013)

Search the download section for hemi. There is a hemi in 3 parts but it is in solidworks format so i have no idea what they are or if they are any good.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 14, 2013)

Steve, you use Alibre don't you?  If you waant i can convert the files into Alibre format.  Have you already downloaded them?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 14, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Steve, you use Alibre don't you?  If you waant i can convert the files into Alibre format.  Have you already downloaded them?



I have had them for a long time. Just cant use them. If you feel like converting them to Alibre I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one who would appreciate it. Many here use Alibre.


----------



## Art K (Sep 14, 2013)

I have Alibre will it convert Solidworks files? I should probably know but then I should be more proficient with Alibre as well.
Art


----------



## mikegw1961 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ark K

You can import these files into alibre. File Import show all files, select a file to import and alibre can open it and then you save it as an Alibre file.

I have just downloaded the Part1 and was able to view the first file.

Mike


----------



## dmac (Sep 15, 2013)

Can these files be turned into a .pdf ?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 15, 2013)

mikegw1961 said:


> Ark K
> 
> You can import these files into alibre. File Import show all files, select a file to import and alibre can open it and then you save it as an Alibre file.
> 
> ...




I couldn't import. Got an error message. Must be a problem with file versions or something.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 15, 2013)

You cant import unless you bought the Solidworks addon.  I'll open in solidworks, export step files, then any one can use them.


----------



## mikegw1961 (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeremy

I have just tried again an I can import them into Alibre from the files I downloaded. 

See attachment


----------



## Art K (Sep 15, 2013)

I was unsuccessful as well. I got a stitch to solid dialog box, then an unsupported format message. I think I'll wait for JW to convert them.
Art


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats, you must have the option.  It is an option.  How about uploading Alibre files for the guys who use Alibre?


----------



## Art K (Sep 15, 2013)

JW,
If I have the option then someone needs to explain how to do it. Feel free to PM me.
Art


----------



## ausdier (Sep 16, 2013)

Just a picture of all the parts in the download sections. 






View attachment ALL HEMI.pdf


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 16, 2013)

cant open it it goes to words


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking at the SW files I'd say the design has a ways to go to be buildable. I think you'd need Solidworks to finish the engine.

Greg


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Art,

I don't have the option either - too expensive considering I invested in Solidworks anyway.  I was going to export Step files so any one can use it - since I use Alibre as well.

Click on the file tab, click on Import, then in the bottom right of the dialog click the box to select file type.  These are the files you can import.  I'm not on my CAD computer but I can upload screenshots later tonight.


----------



## mikegw1961 (Sep 16, 2013)

I would be happy to import the files into Alibre and save them in Alibre format and then post them back on the website. I could get it done this week if anyone is interested

Mike


----------



## mikegw1961 (Sep 16, 2013)

Alibre Files - Part 1 

View attachment Hemi 426 Balancing.zip


----------

